# 7x7 walkthrough solves by WR holder



## imvelox (May 17, 2015)

I will upload the second part tomorrow hopefully


Spoiler



I thought about adding english subtitles but actually i don't think it would be useful ("Now i see this piece, then this other piece, and then that one....")


----------



## pdilla (May 17, 2015)

Good timing. I've just hit a wall at 7x7. Can't wait for the whole thing!


----------



## cashis (May 17, 2015)

*screams internally*
glad I took a class on this language now


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2015)

This entire video is only a couple of minutes slower than my actual speedsolves... It's times like this that remind me I need to step up my efficiency


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> This entire video is only a couple of minutes slower than my actual speedsolves... It's times like this that remind me I need to step up my efficiency


I've only done one 7x7 solve, but it was three minutes slower than this. And this was an explanation slow enough that I could easily understand everything (except L4E) despite it being in a different language.

I need to practise bigcubes more.


----------



## newtonbase (May 17, 2015)

It takes me around 30 mins to solve 7x7 although it's one of my favourite puzzles but I'm not getting distracted by this until I've got my first comp out of the way.


----------



## 2180161 (May 18, 2015)

I dont know what language he is speaking, so I go to turn on subtitles, and at :54, it shows that he said
"Human Species No My View" WTF?


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

English next time tho


----------



## imvelox (Jul 8, 2015)

In english this time






And someone pls update the title to 'former WR holder'


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

Your English is very good! Nice walkthrough too!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 9, 2015)

That was excellent. Thank you very much.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2015)

Great video, thank you for sharing


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 12, 2015)

Awesome walkthroughs and you have good English


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

Very informative. Have you done anything special with your cube like a spring swap mod?


----------



## imvelox (Jul 12, 2015)

No, i just used it a lot
Sometimes i randomly put a random lube inside it


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

imvelox said:


> No, i just used it a lot
> Sometimes i randomly put a *random lube* inside it



Ok, 
btw, where can I get a random lube from?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 12, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Ok,
> btw, where can I get a random lube from?



Random sources.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Random sources.



seems lejit


----------



## imvelox (Jul 12, 2015)

Ahah idk, i just bought one from a local store (it's a silicon spray)
Ask someone else for lubes, i'm a total n00b in this field


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Ahah idk, i just bought one from a local store (it's a silicon spray)
> Ask someone else for lubes, i'm a total n00b in this field



Sorry, only when I re-read your post did I realize what you meant. I thought you repeated the word random for no reason but it turns out you didn't.


----------

